

No Google Maps Plan for iPhone 5 - morisy
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/25/us-google-iphone-idUSBRE88O0BY20120925

======
rm999
This article makes no sense. We know Google Maps won't be the built in mapping
solution already, but it sounds to me like google did/will submit an app:

>[Eric Schmidt] said any decision on whether Google Maps would be accepted as
an application in the Apple App Store would have to be made by Apple.

------
christiangenco
Wait, what about <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4550529> ?

I assume that if a maps app is compatible with iOS6 it would also be
compatible with the iPhone 5, no?

